
What Is This Verizon Event And Why Was I Invited? - dave1619
http://techcrunch.com/2011/01/07/what-is-this-verizon-event-and-why-was-i-invited-could-it-be-dare-i-say-iphone/
======
smoody
If Gizmodo does not get invited, then we'll know for sure if it is the iPhone
announcement.

